# new journey



## curtis1682 (Apr 25, 2011)

im new here. on a new journey at the age of forty five!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*curtis1682* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the site, you are excited to have you here


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Justinbro (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## curtis1682 (Apr 27, 2011)

*hard time losing fat uder arms*

ive been working hard in the gym lifting weights and some cardio but i have hit a wall when it comes to losing stubborn fat under arms. work chest regularly and do numerous pushups also. been thinking about hydroxycut but i take beta blockers for blood pressure. and ideas out there?


----------



## mefirst (Apr 27, 2011)

welcome man..


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## ELITEBODY (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## coach5 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome to iron mag


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Hello.


----------

